# Why are SJ's neat freaks?



## dodoodoot (Aug 13, 2013)

I want to know why mess bugs SJs so much


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

We have a sense of "everything has a place, and everything in its place." However, if we choose to be lax in our neatness standards, the area becomes a pigsty. XD Sometimes I don't feel like keeping my room in perfect order, so if I slack off, it slowly morphs into a mess-monster, that which I must inevitably destroy with the Powers of Organization.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Having everything in its place helps me know where all of my stuff is. My space isn't always clean, but it's never dirty either. It really depends on my mood.


----------



## Something Sweet (Feb 21, 2013)

My husband, who is an INTP, read about this somewhere once. The theory is that people who are very structured on the outside are very unstructured on the inside and the opposite is also true. People who are very structured on the inside don't need a lot of external structure to function in life. People who are very unstructured on the inside need more help from there external environment to keep their life running smoothly. Since ISFJ's, for example, have Ti as our third function, we are not very structured on the inside. If our external environment is also very unstructured, then we just kind of fall apart i.e. feel a lot of anxiety, tend to misplace things, forget appointments, not get stuff done, etc. That causes a lot of unnecessary stress. So the more structured our external environment is, the better life flows and the more calm we feel. I need all the help I can get with that. lol 

As a Ti dom, my husband is very structured internally and therefore rarely structures his external environment because everything is so well organized in his head. His office is a total mess, but it doesn't bother him at all because he knows where everything is, and he is able to keep appointments and meetings and everything organized internally. 

Hopefully, that all makes sense.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Many of them aren't. Don't always believe the stereotypes...


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

Snow Leopard said:


> Many of them are. Believe the stereotypes.


+1


----------



## dodoodoot (Aug 13, 2013)

Snow Leopard said:


> Many of them aren't. Don't always believe the stereotypes...


My 4 sisters , dad and a lot of my friends and classmates who are SJs tend to be extremely neat with their rooms and notes


----------



## dodoodoot (Aug 13, 2013)

That concept makes sense , especially for an INTP. I have Fi as my 2nd function, and I don't think it's that organized though, I also feel like it's unpredictable. I know what emotion I'm feeling but it doesn't make sense. I feel scattered inside and unorganized externally as well. But I like the concept of either being structured internally or externally.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Making order out of giant masses of Chaos is one of my skills 

Like the others said, there may be some dust on things, but everything has a place and I know where it's at. If you move it, I know it's been moved.

As far as why? I rest easier when I know everything is in it's place. I can't completely relax if it's not up to my "standard".

Unless I'm being messy on purpose... which is very rare.


-ZDD


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

Something Sweet said:


> My husband, who is an INTP, read about this somewhere once. The theory is that people who are very structured on the outside are very unstructured on the inside and the opposite is also true. People who are very structured on the inside don't need a lot of external structure to function in life. People who are very unstructured on the inside need more help from there external environment to keep their life running smoothly. Since ISFJ's, for example, have Ti as our third function, we are not very structured on the inside. If our external environment is also very unstructured, then we just kind of fall apart i.e. feel a lot of anxiety, tend to misplace things, forget appointments, not get stuff done, etc. That causes a lot of unnecessary stress. So the more structured our external environment is, the better life flows and the more calm we feel. I need all the help I can get with that. lol
> 
> As a Ti dom, my husband is very structured internally and therefore rarely structures his external environment because everything is so well organized in his head. His office is a total mess, but it doesn't bother him at all because he knows where everything is, and he is able to keep appointments and meetings and everything organized internally.
> 
> Hopefully, that all makes sense.


This is soo true! I really enjoyed this post!


----------



## OutOfThisWorld (Nov 4, 2013)

Erm...I'm messy...:blushed:

But I know where everything is (most of the time)! Move my stuff and I will know you've touched it:angry:

I don't like other people's messes that cause me complications (i.e. blocking walking areas, being filthy). My mess is orderly chaotic:laughing:


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I lived with a hoarder for over 10 years and then my INTP best friend and her messy husband, stepson and autistic twn toddlers for 1 year. If I were a neat freak, I would have gone insane by now.

My environment tends to reflect my mental state. If I am on the verge of a breakdown, everything around me will be chaotic, and when I'm ok, things are drastically more tidy. Getting my things in order helps me sort myself out, granted, I'm ready to do so, otherwise it just makes me more frazzled.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Neat as in structured? Sure.
Neat as in presentable? Not so much.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

It doesn't provided it's not in my way of getting shit done.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

why are SJ's neat freaks?? that would mean the majority of the world would be neat freaks, which i highly doubt.


----------



## lenabelle (Mar 13, 2012)

It really depends on the individual SJ. My ESFJ mom is a neat freak, but I'm also an ESFJ and I'm messy as can be. The rigid, uptight, perfectionist SJ is just a stereotype.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

The answer is in the question.


----------



## RCKT82 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm a neat freak but I don't feel it has anything to do with being an SJ. Organized and tidiness (neatness) doesn't necessarily have the same meaning. I personally just like things simple and clean..... clean is simple to me. I don't care if someone's house is messy when I come over or if a coworkers desk is a train wreck.... It's just my stuff that I want clean and neat, I hate having to search for things and it's nice to be able to walk across the room without zigzagging. Plus I live alone, no one is going to clean up after me, but me.... So it's easier to maintain a cleanliness than it is to transform a mess to a clean state.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Neat freak is a harsh description. Maybe the rest of the world are slobby clutter freaks.

A cluttered environment "feels" dirty to me.
I refuse to stumble through a cluttered pig-sty because an individual was probably raised by a pair of slobs.
IMHO: Our personal environment reflects the type of person we are. If an individual lives like a slob, chances are their a slob in every facet of their life.


----------



## Randomasd (Aug 29, 2013)

Something Sweet said:


> My husband, who is an INTP, read about this somewhere once. The theory is that people who are very structured on the outside are very unstructured on the inside and the opposite is also true. People who are very structured on the inside don't need a lot of external structure to function in life. People who are very unstructured on the inside need more help from there external environment to keep their life running smoothly. Since ISFJ's, for example, have Ti as our third function, we are not very structured on the inside. If our external environment is also very unstructured, then we just kind of fall apart i.e. feel a lot of anxiety, tend to misplace things, forget appointments, not get stuff done, etc. That causes a lot of unnecessary stress. So the more structured our external environment is, the better life flows and the more calm we feel. I need all the help I can get with that. lol
> 
> As a Ti dom, my husband is very structured internally and therefore rarely structures his external environment because everything is so well organized in his head. His office is a total mess, but it doesn't bother him at all because he knows where everything is, and he is able to keep appointments and meetings and everything organized internally.
> 
> Hopefully, that all makes sense.


This is actually the best description of the J/P dichotomy that I have seen. We should open a topic with it :happy:


----------

